

Growl now paid - An open source Mac Notification platform - BuddhaSource
http://growl.posterous.com/growl-13-a-summary-of-the-major-changes

======
macmac
A fork is available here: <https://bitbucket.org/pmetzger/growl/>

If you are interested in the somewhat sordid story behind this the forkers
perspective is available in podcast form here:
[http://basementcoders.com/2011/10/episode-47-fork-you-
growl-...](http://basementcoders.com/2011/10/episode-47-fork-you-growl-
interview-with-perry-metzger/)

